
You're not irrational, you're just quantum probabilistic - jedharris
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2015-09/osu-yni091415.php
======
jedharris
Greatly improved predictions across very diverse cognitive psychology
experiments. For the actual papers see
([http://www.thedocc.com/publications-2/](http://www.thedocc.com/publications-2/)).

